# So it begins war of playstation 3 on ebay!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Damn just check out the auctions, simply type Playstation 3 there here's one that closed at looks to be legit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-SONY-PLAYSTATION-3-PS3-60GB-PREORDER-CONSOLE-SYSTEM_W0QQitemZ190051710035QQihZ009QQcategoryZ62054QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Not a chance that's real. Look at the bid history.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Eh could be right, but look at other ones on there, one just closed at $5,300! that'd be worth sittin outside for 3 days


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

That's what's going on, people rushing to buy them to resell on Ebay for a fortune. Anyone paying those prices is an idiot, but then anyone paying the retail price is an idiot too.  One guy in West Bend is going to get a buttload of money though. He'll sue Walmart, and while I'm not a big proponent of suing big moneypockets for stupid stuff, he may have a point this time. They had everyone in a long line going across the parking lot and then yelled GO and the first 10 people to the door got the PS3s. It was a store-sanctioned "promotion." Looks like during the short rush to the door, he was pushed into the flagpole and got a dislocated jaw and went to the hospital. The guy that shoved him got one of the PS3s and has contacted a lawyer already. It was all caught on tape as the news channel was there filming it. What idiot at Walmart thought THAT was a good idea? My guess is he's no longer making decisions for the store.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Why would someone pay $15,000 for a PS3? In a year they will be about $200....so I'd just wait...

Someone in CT got shot while waiting in line for one. Its not worth that for sure...


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, I'd have to be shot before forking over $600 too. "Will you take a check?"


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Why would someone pay $15,000 for a PS3? In a year they will be about $200....so I'd just wait...
> 
> Someone in CT got shot while waiting in line for one. Its not worth that for sure...


I heard that today on rock station, and of course they made fun of all the poeple that have been standing in line the past few days Pretty good with what they came up with too 

Whenever a new game system comes out, alot of people go out and buy it.
I never get them till a few years after they come out, and by then they have something new come out and they stop making games for the system that I buy 
Happened with my N64, gamecube, and now thanks to the psp my ds 
My Solution is not to buy them at all:razz:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea i heard about that Boxermom, that's stupid! Get this here in BD, my aunt and I stopped in walmart last night to see what was going on, met up with one of the managers who we're friends with, explained there was 12 people waiting, but only 10 systems were to come in, and they had numbers already so no clue why 2 other people were waiting.

The systems came in via UPS/Fed ex yesterday morning, the store anticipated 10 to arrive, only 6 came in 

Think of it like this, yea its alot of money for one, but just think of the profit you can make off of it  could easily pay for itself without question! Given you bought two....


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

At least one Best Buy store did it the smart way, haven't heard of any others yet. They gave out tickets to the first 10 in line early on when the line started forming and sent everyone home. Those with the tickets can pick their systems up anytime, no waiting, no robbery, no hassle. That's what I find funny, they know the stores have a very limited number of units but you'll still have a hundred or more idiots camping out in line anyway.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

_"I've been circling around since like maybe 11 p.m. last night," shopper Matt Bullen said. "People were (hiding) in the bushes and people were hiding under the dock. This is chaos, man."_

http://www.local6.com/news/10345065/detail.html


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.suntimes.com/news/metro/140198,CST-NWS-play17.article


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Boxermom said:


> That's what's going on, people rushing to buy them to resell on Ebay for a fortune. Anyone paying those prices is an idiot, but then anyone paying the retail price is an idiot too.  One guy in West Bend is going to get a buttload of money though. He'll sue Walmart, and while I'm not a big proponent of suing big moneypockets for stupid stuff, he may have a point this time. They had everyone in a long line going across the parking lot and then yelled GO and the first 10 people to the door got the PS3s. It was a store-sanctioned "promotion." Looks like during the short rush to the door, he was pushed into the flagpole and got a dislocated jaw and went to the hospital. The guy that shoved him got one of the PS3s and has contacted a lawyer already. It was all caught on tape as the news channel was there filming it. What idiot at Walmart thought THAT was a good idea? My guess is he's no longer making decisions for the store.


Omg I heard about this too! I was told there were 10 chairs, whoever sat in them first got the ps2's? idk but it's ridiculous.

I have one question, if they can sit out there for 5 days, not having a job to go to, how can they afford to pay 600 and up for a game station? 


I dislike people addicted to video games...plain and simple. I have no sympathy for someone who would sit five days waiting for a video game..outside of walmart....in a tent....in the winter....


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, there were 10 chairs. I'm sure they took the days off from their job or work odd days, independently wealthy, etc.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I was at target and saw someone pay a homeless guy to sit in line for him. I don't know how much he paid him but it seemed like a cool idea if you really feel the need to have one.

I'm a gamer myself and I'm sure I'll be buying either the PS3 or the 360 but there's no way I'm going to stand in line for them.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

there shouldnt be any sympothy, you make good bucks on them and people who do it, know they can make thousands and thousands on them


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

those people are stupid to wait in line and to pay so much for a new system. they are going to restock it anyway and if people don't rush to buy and stuff, the price may going down more in a year. 

maybe now is a good time to buy a ps2


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Not many are buying for themselves, they're buying to make several thousand dollars profit reselling them on Ebay. Now THOSE are the idiots, the buyers that pay thousands of dollars for them.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah... i saw that on tv... one going for over 10000 dollars. it is just stupid. plus you see the people trying to rush in the store? that was madness. 

the only smart people out of this whole thing is people who resell it and the people who rob the people in line(well... i don't like what they are doing... but that was pretty smart to rob a line of people who have a lot of cash...)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I wonder if there was a price drop in the xbox 360 before xmas now......


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Just Think Of The Fish You Could And The Tanks You Could Buy!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, looking the majority of the auctions, the highest I have seen is $1,999 with 2 min left. Seems to me that its not working out they way alot of people thought it would. Standing out in a line for 4 days is not worth an extra $1400. 

Here is what I am looking at. 

http://search.ebay.com/ps3_W0QQssPageNameZWLRS


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea the price has dropped greatly since yesterday morning on ebay, people who put them on right away when they got home really made out well


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

How about the kid who got shot in Putnam Connecticut because he wouldnt hand his ps3 money over to some thug? Or how one guy was walking back to his car and got the crap beat out of him by five guys who drove off with his ps3? Or the drive by BB gun shooting in Kentucky outside of a best buy? 
Its ridiculous, sick behavior. I've heard nothing of the sort about the Wii yet which released today. I'm picking mine up at noon, not waiting outside for 2 days worrying about someone shooting me for my money. Nintendo was smart and made 4 million units compared to the retarded sony that made 400,000 ps3s. Higher demand, higher prices, worse stupid actions by pathetic people.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

The guy in Connecticut got shot while in line because he wouldn't hand over his money. Those robbers were smart, rob a bunch of idiots standing in line with large amounts of cash. But you'd have to shoot me to get me to part with $600, too.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> How about the kid who got shot in Putnam Connecticut because he wouldnt hand his ps3 money over to some thug? Or how one guy was walking back to his car and got the crap beat out of him by five guys who drove off with his ps3? Or the drive by BB gun shooting in Kentucky outside of a best buy?
> Its ridiculous, sick behavior. I've heard nothing of the sort about the Wii yet which released today. I'm picking mine up at noon, not waiting outside for 2 days worrying about someone shooting me for my money. Nintendo was smart and made 4 million units compared to the retarded sony that made 400,000 ps3s. Higher demand, higher prices, worse stupid actions by pathetic people.


actually, i think sony is smart on this one. high demand, less good, higher price. you think people would pay $600 for a ps3 if sony release 4 million units? nintendo has balls to release large number of units right after ps3 release, they must have a lot of confidence on wii.

plus in my opinion, the kid deserve to get shot. there is a few reason

1. that's for being stupid for standing in a line just for a damn system that you can get later without waiting in line or pay that much. without the ps3, you are NOT going to die

2. you are carrying $600 in cash and wait outside for a few days, that's smart

3. when a guy point a real gun at you, you better do something either run like hell or hand over your money. you just don't stand there like an idoit.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Personally, I think Sony is probably sitting on more units than they will let on to. Yes, they are creating an artificial demand, but they willl still be able sell those units for some time ar $600 (they actually claim to be losing money selling them at 600, I don't know if I believe that,but an intersting side note anyway). What they are really doing is making a huge advertising campaign, at no cost to them. Look how much this story has been covered the past couple of days, you just cant buy that kind of advertising.

In, my opinion, the stores are at fault for the mayhem, because they ultimately have control of the situation. They know how many units they are going to get. They could give you a wrist band, or a ticket, or whatever, and you could come and get it when they get it. When you have given out reservations to the number of machines you are getting, thats it. Don't let people camp out in your parking lot, it seems it is really that simple. Allowing 100 people to wait for 10 machines in cold, rain, etc, is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

but the store want those people to be there. they may not get the ps3, but when they walk inside, there is always a chance they get something. maybe they didn't get the ps3, but they may think hey, that 50" tv will be great with my ps3 once i get it... then there is more business. that's the whole point why they want them to wait out side. when the people went crazy, they get on news and that's free advertisment.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Most of the people there aren't going to use the system themselves, they want to try to sell it for a boatload of cash. If they dont get it its a lost business opportunity, they are not going to buy anything except maybe a bottle of soda and some dry underwear. Any incidental sales they may pick up are likely lost to property damage and security.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

but the point is, they still buy ps3, which the store make money. they still buy other stuff, even a bottle of soda, which is money too. you know those business want every penny.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Exactly, they still sell the PS3. The mob scene created by this situation doesnt do the retailer much good.


----------



## celtickikgirl89 (Oct 27, 2006)

I think its all just retared, ppl rushing out, getting hurt, and making idiots out of thereselves so they can get some stupid game machine that will be old news in a year. For what, some extra cash, well heck, with all the fighting and stuff for them, you maybe spending all that money you make from Ebay on your stinking doctor bills. It just dont make any since to me.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

You would think that the people standing out in line with 600 bucks in their pocket would at least give a slight chance of thought that theres people in this world that rob, and the thugs knowing that all the crazy game people standing in line.... Kinda an easy target, don't ya agree?

Just think of what you could do with 600 bucks..... I could get a top-notch tonering for that money, and ya know how many bluegrass weekends I could go to with that kinda money? Lots


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Must be stashing some high quality drugs in the PS3's if theyre going for that price. 5 grand for a game system.... with that money i would put a down payment on a car.

Would be crazy if they had those scams like they did with Xbox 360, by selling them pictures of the system instead of the real system.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

harif87 said:


> Must be stashing some high quality drugs in the PS3's if theyre going for that price. 5 grand for a game system.... with that money i would put a down payment on a car.
> 
> Would be crazy if they had those scams like they did with Xbox 360, by selling them pictures of the system instead of the real system.


that's true... you can even get a decent used car for that price. you can get a 240sx or a mr2 at that price. why would you drive the same car on ps3 while you have enough to get one and actually race it in real life. 

plus the original price is crazy too.. $600... i can get a few 10 gallon tanks and get new tires on my car.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

sony reported that they are releasing another 50,000 units before christmas so they should be easy to get soon enough.

http://www.planetboredom.net/video.php?id=2944

http://www.planetboredom.net/video.php?id=2951


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

aaa said:


> why would you drive the same car on ps3 while you have enough to get one and actually race it in real life.


Because half the people waiting online for 3 days arent of driving age yet :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

i have crabs said:


> sony reported that they are releasing another 50,000 units before christmas so they should be easy to get soon enough.
> 
> http://www.planetboredom.net/video.php?id=2944
> 
> http://www.planetboredom.net/video.php?id=2951


 
ummmm yeah.....50,000 units before christmas is not that much. and is that worldwide? probably.
they released 400,000 on release day and i can guarantee that everyone of them was bought.
Nintendo is releasing 4 million wiis before year's end and they sold out on release day pretty easily too. 50,000 before chrismas is not going to satisfy the masses.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

even 50000 just for US is not enough. that's only 1000 for each state.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

mabey its 50,000 then i thought it was about the same as the launch


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

harif87 said:


> Must be stashing some high quality drugs in the PS3's if theyre going for that price. 5 grand for a game system.... with that money i would put a down payment on a car.
> 
> Would be crazy if they had those scams like they did with Xbox 360, by selling them pictures of the system instead of the real system.


That's how much my truck cost, and it's a 1999 Chevy S-10 V6 Vortec! What a waste of money for games....


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

the prices are ridiculous.Why not wait for 4 months and buy it new for 250 bucks like every other system that depreciates after a few months.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

FishHead said:


> the prices are ridiculous.Why not wait for 4 months and buy it new for 250 bucks like every other system that depreciates after a few months.


If you know anything about consoles, you'll know they don't drop in price in a mere 4 months. Usually takes a year or two, until the next generation or competing system is due to be released.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

mrmoby said:


> Personally, I think Sony is probably sitting on more units than they will let on to. Yes, they are creating an artificial demand, but they willl still be able sell those units for some time ar $600 (they actually claim to be losing money selling them at 600, I don't know if I believe that,but an intersting side note anyway). What they are really doing is making a huge advertising campaign, at no cost to them. Look how much this story has been covered the past couple of days, you just cant buy that kind of advertising..


Actually no, that's incorrect. They got a HUGE beating in the press because of short supplies of some of the components and therefore not as many as originally promised would make it out initially. They aren't creating an artificial demand at all, their stock fell and it cost them a good bit of money. The sad thing is that even at $600 per unit, they're still losing a good bit of money on each unit sold because it costs more than that to produce each unit. A pretty well-known problem. Even XBoxes were sold for less than it cost to make them, causing Microsoft to lose a great deal of money on them. The Blueray stuff in the PS3s apparently cost a small fortune alone.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I work at WalMart, and I can tell you that some of you are spot-on, but some are way off base.

The stores don't know how many they are going to get. They only have an idea of how many they are supposed to get. When Sony cut back from a million to only 400K, that messed up everybody's calculations. Even without such silliness, the number ordered is usually a lot different from the number received.

The second part of the problem is that the stores are simply not allowed to release certain products before their "street" date & time. I'm not sure about why this is, but as best I can guess, it's because new products sometimes have something very wrong with them which would ruin all demand before launch if a few people got online and told everyone about those problems.
Sony was very, very adamant about keeping the PS3 off the shelves until the launch time, and sure enough, it has some problems.

In my opinon, Ebay shouldn't allow auctions of PS3 type products within a few days of their release date. That would cut down a bit on some of this savagery and stupidness.

Walmart and other stores really only have a few options available to them for crowd control. None of them are especially doable. The cops can only maintain order if they are willing to pound mob members into submission, and nobody wants that kind of bad press. Releasing early would result in huge lawsuits. Store employees can't handle the masses or deal with throngs who refuse to behave themselves. 

The foot-race was an incredibly stupid idea. We had one last year with the XBox 360's, but not by choice; the mob actually damaged the door when rushing in at opening time, and everyone ran full speed toward the electronics department. One girl got a broken arm. We tried, but there simply wasn't anything to be done to stop them. The cop inside the store was nearly trampled himself. 
The stores should have learned their lessons last year, or actually well before then, but there are simply too many legal restraints involved to allow them to get away from the ridiculous first-come, first served policies currently in place. It's stupid, but there it is.

At least the glut of units on ebay has driven the price down considerably, and I can only hope that some of these scumbags actually wind up losing lots of money somehow. At least Sony will ose a bundle on this fiasco, so that gives me a nice warm fuzzy feeling. Frankly, I hope that someone sues the crap out of them over this.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> If you know anything about consoles, you'll know they don't drop in price in a mere 4 months. Usually takes a year or two, until the next generation or competing system is due to be released.


it was a generalization. and that is also not true.. look at sega, intellivision, sega cd, game gear, neo geo.some do drop at a quick price..ebay is your friend


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

FishHead said:


> it was a generalization. and that is also not true.. look at sega, intellivision, sega cd, game gear, neo geo.some do drop at a quick price..ebay is your friend


Sega and game gear are almost 20 years old! hahaha

But look at Xbox and PS2, they went down 50 dollars in price and that was after about 4 years! I remember waiting till the price to come down for regular xbox...that day never came so i forked ove the cash. Of course now on ebay you can buy a console for $75 but thats after the release of a newer system Xbox 360. The price of PS3 wont go down unless sony comes out with a new cutting edge system like a PS4 or something.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

FishHead said:


> it was a generalization. and that is also not true.. look at sega, intellivision, sega cd, game gear, neo geo.some do drop at a quick price..ebay is your friend


If you are talking about the prices on Ebay, that's a completely different thing. However, the retail prices do not drop after anything like 4 months. Even when the older game systems came out, the prices didn't drop until the next generation machines or competitor's machines were close to being released. I know, I've had almost every game system ever made, going way back. I've been a gamer since before you were even born.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I still like to play my old Atari 2600 and my old Sears Pong game.


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

yes.... i would def. buy aa biggger tank.... with lots of fish... i mite just have to do that when ps4 comes out in like 1 year... stupid video games eating peoples souls.....


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

lol,their souls are being replaces with con-souls! (console)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ouch.....that's bad.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.sacbee.com/204/story/81927.html

Two employees are facing criminal charges following the reported theft of four coveted PlayStation 3 game consoles last week from an Elk Grove business, police said Wednesday.

Tauryn Robert Hodge and Gerald Anthony Keys, both 19, were arrested Tuesday on charges of suspected embezzlement, burglary and conspiracy. Hodge is facing an additional charge of filing a false police report. Both were employees of the GameStop on Laguna Boulevard.

On Nov. 16, a day before the consoles were to go on sale, Elk Grove police received a report from Hodge that masked gunmen had robbed his store.

The machines retail for $499 to $599 but have been offered on eBay for hundreds more.

"It was Hodge who initially called the Elk Grove police," Officer Christopher Trim said.

"There are things we are continuing to investigate," Trim said. "There may or may not be additional parties involved. We still haven't recovered the merchandise."

Police were tight-lipped about how they discovered that the robbery report was bogus.

"Our detectives were able to gather information that wasn't consistent with a robbery," Trim said. "They felt there was more to the investigation than meets the eye."

After the reported Elk Grove robbery, police warned retailers in the area, some of whom hired more security. They also advised the encampments of hopeful purchasers waiting for days outside stores to be careful.

Sacramento County Sheriff's Department records show that as of afternoon Wednesday, both men had posted bail and were not in custody.


----------

